# BenQ W1070 - best ceiling mount



## seantx (Oct 12, 2014)

I have my projector mounted on the ceiling now which is Sheet rock and ceiling joists (2x6 boards) above. The issue is when I try to fine tune the projector position the "height adjustable" poles are not tight and wobble ... looking for a Ceiling mount that is more rigid and would allow for actual tightening. Suggestions?


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

The only ones I have used are the Peerless. There is quite a selection for your projector, you will have to research which one is right for your application.

https://www.peerless-av.com/en-us/professional

Use the mount finder tool (upper left)


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

I have the same projector.... and I just bought my mount yesterday. 

My own research shows the Cheif RPA Elite http://www.chiefmfg.com/Products/RPMAU to be one of the best available.

I ended up buying the RPA for $23 on ebay... http://www.chiefmfg.com/Series/RPA 

it has an 1 1/2" thread so you can use regular pipe nipples to bring it up to the ceiling and use a 1 1/2" flange to screw it into the ceiling. Provides for a very rigid mount and if you watch the video on Cheif website it's pretty awesome the ability to roll/yaw/tilt etc and then lock it down.

check it out.


----------



## seantx (Oct 12, 2014)

I'll Check it out! thanks!


----------



## seantx (Oct 12, 2014)

Will this by itself attach to my Projector or do I also need some kind of plate underneath. I've seen some RPA mounts for sale with and some without. The current listing I am looking at is without the plate.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

seantx said:


> Will this by itself attach to my Projector or do I also need some kind of plate underneath. I've seen some RPA mounts for sale with and some without. The current listing I am looking at is without the plate.


I made my own adapter plate out of aluminum. I lined up one of the holes on the mounting plate and then had to drill through it and one hole was way off to the side so I made this plate to sandwich the bracket on. It works great. Remember it's a metric screw to use.

You can see my preliminary mounting to my cathedral ceiling. I'll end up building a nice trimmed out box around the projector to conceal it.


----------



## seantx (Oct 12, 2014)

Good to know! Thanks for sharing ... and by the way, I kinda dig the "rustic" look! I say to with a nice box!!


----------



## seantx (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm just realizing you used a PVC elbow for your pipe ... do you find that to be strong enough or was that just a test run?


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Pvc is to stay. The projector is light no issues. I had a cathedral ceiling so I needed a 45 fitting. I primed glued and then drilled each joint once with 1/8 " bit and used a metal screw through it also. Remember the weak spot is the M4 tiny bolts


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

It's strong believe me.


----------

